# new 220 outlet?



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

New plug? News to me. It wouldn't happen to be a gas dryer would it? What does the end of the cord look like?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Old outlets were 3 wire & 3 plug
Newer runs are 4 wire & 4 plug

BUT, usually you can still use the old plug & just buy a 3 wire cord, or use your old one
They probably did not have a 3 plug cord
If that was included in your delivery/setup fee get a refund

Is this a combo washer/dryer that takes 220 ?
Where are you located ?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

They sell the cord separately with 220v appliances for a number of reasons, the main one being that there are the older 3-prong and the newer 4-prong outlets still being used. This gives the customer the option of buying the correct cord or using the one off their old appliance if it is still in good shape.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

You are probably looking for this:









(30 amp breaker)

It's very similar to a stove, so make sure you get the right one. A stove one looks like this:









(40 amp breaker)


----------



## snapp (May 18, 2010)

wow thanks all.im in mich. yes it is a combo. it appears that i brought the right outlet in picture someone had a picture on how the wires connect in outlet but now i cant find it


----------



## Sparky8370 (Jan 7, 2009)

Screws should be color coded. Green for ground, silver for neutral, brass for hots.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Black to one side, red to one side, white in the middle,and green to the cabinet on the pigtail. This on the dryer end. If I remember correctly, the green will go to the top on the rec end.

Im not sure I would go tot he trouble of running a new 4 wire circuit when I could just use a 3 wire cord.. May have to add a ground strap on the dry power block if the new dryer does not have a ground strap. *If* the new dryer does have a ground strap, and you do run a new 4 wire , remove the strap and attach the green wire in its place.

The ground strap is usually a flat piece of copper from the dryer case to the power block. I am not sure a new dryer will have this strap, since they are designed for 4 wire.


----------



## snapp (May 18, 2010)

well im still alive and all work well


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

So you put the 3 wire cord on it?


----------



## snapp (May 18, 2010)

no i ran the 4 wire but i did go back to take dryer ground off. but can the plug be mounted side ways? it was easier to run that way to avoid water pipes


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I know of no reason the positioning of the plug would matter as long as the wires are not in a bind or too sharp of a turn.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

What did you do with the ground wire? It has to be grounded to the cabinet in some way. Since you went with the 4 wire cord, if the dryer has a terminal for the green grnd, that terminal may need the grnd strap to be connected to the cabinet. You remove the strap from the cabinet when you put a 4 cord on a dryer that had a 3 cord and still had a 3 cord power block. 

We also got a new Samsung, but I cannot picture the power block on it. I'm not even sure now if I put the cord on it. A lady had bought it, or the washer, and decided she wanted a different color. I got a good deal on it since it had been returned. It may have had the cord on it. I still have a few new 4 wire pigtails in the shop. I just can't recall if I put one on the new dryer. 

This getting old is not fun.


----------



## snapp (May 18, 2010)

oh my bag got it mix up i put it back thanks again


----------

